# Useful For Watch Tinkerers



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Just been to our local hobbycraft store with the girlfriend, this is a great place for storage for watch parts but since working on more complex watches I've been using these for when working on a watch and grouping parts


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Handy *Thermoformed* trays they do look useful.


----------

